# Tanning Salon Upfit



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Possibly getting ready to do one, have done one about 5 years ago, besides stepping up tranny to 240 from 208, is there anything to look out for that might have changed since then? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Other than the ridiculous load they draw, and unusual demand factors they place on the service, it also increases the a/c load by quite a bit.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

There's roughly 9 rooms, plans call for 200 amp service. If I remember correctly we straight wired the beds and installed pull out discos. I had no sayso in that, would cord and plug be better? Maybe breaker lock with straight wire?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Let's not worry so much how you wire it until it's communicated that the 200 amp service is not enough for 9 beds. Unless you know something about their dataplates, history tells me that most newer commercial beds are north of 30 amps each, and some nearly 50.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Let's not worry so much how you wire it until it's communicated that the 200 amp service is not enough for 9 beds. Unless you know something about their dataplates, history tells me that most newer commercial beds are north of 30 amps each, and some nearly 50.


 
Yep, No way 9 beds on 200 amp service. Unless they are small residential grade.


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Tanning Beds*

Ive installed up to 80 amps on a bed. Most are 60 amp or smaller, Ive allways brought it in in emt to a disco.Because these change so many times to newer beds Ive always ran #6 to disco .Run SO with a stress relief to the bed.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

reddog552 said:


> Ive installed up to 80 amps on a bed. Most are 60 amp or smaller, Ive allways brought it in in emt to a disco.Because these change so many times to newer beds Ive always ran #6 to disco .Run SO with a stress relief to the bed.


 
The last one I worked in had (6) 80 amp beds w/ 100 amp disco's mounted right above the drop ceiling for each bed.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Well as for load calc, that's not my scope, engineers problem. If I remember correctly you guys are right, from 30-60 amps. As for disco above ceiling, is that considered readily accessible or am I mousing something?


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> Well as for load calc, that's not my scope, engineers problem. If I remember correctly you guys are right, from 30-60 amps. As for disco above ceiling, is that considered readily accessible or am I mousing something?


Missing. Damn auto fill


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> Well as for load calc, that's not my scope, engineers problem. If I remember correctly you guys are right, from 30-60 amps. As for disco above ceiling, is that considered readily accessible or am I mousing something?


 
I don't think the setup was legal. But I didn't wire it. We were there doing something else.


----------

